# Tim overdrive site



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I read a couple of good things about the TIM overdrive unit, but I never found an "official site". Did someone can help, did you know what is the adress or maybe the compagny doesn't have one. Thanks for the tips! :rockon2:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

If you search on TGP, you can find the maker's phone #. 

His name is Paul Cochrane. You call him at home, order one, then wait patiently for numerous months. 

This is why the price doubles when people resell their Tims & Timmys.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Damn, so I will have to pay the big price for it... badly I will wait until I found a bargain! Thanks for the help guy!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Lots of great overdrive pedals out there that cost less..check out visualsound even.

Maybe its just a lot of hype...check out your alternatives first.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

To be honest, an overdrive pushing an amp is not going to be as noticeable as an overdrive standing alone. You can grab a 35$ used boss overdrive and mod it for 20$ so that it doesn't pinch your bass for example and use that to push your amp. I have a BB preamp which i like but it is only a tad smoother than a bad monkey. I could probably mod my SD-1 to get somewhere close. I think overdrives matter more to people who rely on them alone.. my two cents. Try a whole bunch.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> Lots of great overdrive pedals out there that cost less..check out visualsound even.
> 
> Maybe its just a lot of hype...check out your alternatives first.


+1. The Visualsound stuff sounds pretty good. I got called to an impromptu jam on the weekend and all I had at home was my Princeton, a Route 66, and a DD3. It sounded fantastic. I hadn't used the Route 66 in a couple years and forgotten how nice it was.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice thing about the TIM is the boost and the loop but if you just want a good OD get an OCD, version 2 or 3. I've had both and I still have the OCD (2 in fact).


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

+1 on the OCD great pedal!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say: I've had an OCD V3, and currently have a TIM pedal.. Theyre going for completely different tones IMO.

OCD is much smoother
Tim is a little bit grittier sounding


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, now I have an OCD V1 and it's a really nice sounding overdrive! I really love it! It's make me sell my Tonebone Classic Distortion!


----------

